# Going to build a retaining wall. Want to run my idea by you guys and gals



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are limited to 30" for height, you were looking at the wrong system or the person selling it is ignorant!!

Take a look at the sites for the different Segmental Retaining Wall (SRW) systems - Allan Block, Anchor Wall Systems, Keystone and Versalok. None of these use steel reinforcement, but some higher walls and different may require geo-grid mesh for anchorage or to reinforce the soil behind the wall.

They all have great applications, instructions, details and design tables for the different size products they each make. - Most have 3 or 4 different size and shape units. With engineering, the heights can go up to 45 feet.


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:

I was googling around and that was the only site I found... Shoulda googled harder I suppose. I don't call stores to ask about this kind of stuff anymore. I'm off to check out the names you provided. Thanks a million. 

You think the SRW will be easier to build than the I beams and 4x6's? I know it will be prettier, that's for sure but almost no one will see it since a camper will be in front of it. I guess it comes down to cost. I think we can get the I beam version up in 3 days or less, the block may cost less but take more time or vice versa. Plus I assume we'd need to lay a foundation to keep it from settling. That's no biggie since my buddy knows concrete. 

I'll go do some research before I ask anything else. 

Thanks again CM. :thumbup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You never put a segmental retaining wall on a concrete footing. You usually place the first course on a gravel or stone base about a foot deep. - The states, counties and all municipalites do it all the time because the walls work better without a concrete footing.

The sites mentioned earlier have the installation standards and suggestions.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Heres the one I completed: 

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6798

I dont have final pics posted but its three tiers around the house with the highest about 5-6 feet. The geo-grid or "engineering" is pretty inexpensive and is simple to install. If you want to over-engineer the wall just put down a roll of geogrid after every three courses of block.

The geo-grid is just the black mesh that you see on the last 3-4 pircutres laying over the blocks.


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

Oh, OK CM, thanks. I was wondering why they never mentioned it on the sites... Now I know. I thought it might settle in places and start to look bad but I guess not. I'll bury the bottom course fully and maybe the bottom edge of the second course as well. It will be about 11 courses at the very highest and only for the width of a few blocks it tapers down on both sides so the geogrid sounds like a good idea. When the word engineering was mentioned I pictured a structural or mechanical engineer needing to be hired (which sounds expensive to me). They just mean to use geogrid? Please forgive me if I'm misunderstanding this.

I'll have to look into this geogrid some more, I don't quite understand it's purpose on first look but I'm sure it won't be hard to find info about. I didn't have time this afternoon to do as much research as I'd like so I'm still a little in the dark. 

Turns out that the SRW blocks are approx the same cost as I beams and 4x6s. That's the good news. The bad news is that we need almost 350 blocks. At least we don't need as many as you did tiger. Whew!

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help. I promise not to ask any more stupid questions until I research this for a few more hours.


----------

